# HO track cleaning question



## alpineracer8 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey, guys:

I'm a newbie on this list but have been racing HO Aurora slot cars for more years than I care to remember!! To make a long story short, I'm getting closer to having a place in which to build my dream track but, until then, I'm putting together a short test track just to use to get all my cars in good running order. 

My problem is that most of my track has grungy and rusty contact rails. I know there's a way clean that stuff off and the rails shiney again but I don't know what it is. I've tried the eraser trick but the rails are too grungy for that. I'm afraid to go sanding on them for fear I'll scratch up the roadway. Is there a "miracle cure" out there for this problem??? Also, is there a generally accepted "best" way to clean off the road surface of track that has been stored for years???

Thanks so much,
Andy Walker
Edmond, OK


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome Andy,
I would say there a few options here. 

#1 It would probably be OK to use some 800 or 1000 grit sandpaper to get the thing in order. Just don't do it every day.

#2 if you don't like the sound of that, you could use a wire wheel in a dremmel to knock off the big stuff. Just remember to wear eye protection.

#3 when you are done, you can treat the whole surface with a light coat of WD-40 applied with a rag.

Have fun:wave:


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

There's a liquid product called evapo-rust that I have used to get rid of rust on tracks. As little as an hour or two soaking works. You can find it at most hardware stores, maybe even auto parts stores. Google it, and check it out for yourself. It works well for all but the most badly pitted track. I would follow it up with some WD-40, or the rust will eventually come back.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

You might also simply consider picking up new track...

If you are going to build your dream layout....dont start with a potential problem like having to change out bad track later...

That's a lot of labor time could be better spent building the layout:thumbsup:

My own two cents ofcorse...


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I restored some Xelrators track recently with a thorough scrubbing with WD-40 over the entire track followed by rail zip on the rails.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I "created" (using infos on the internet from there or there) my own restoring receipe. You can save almost anything, but it's a long and tuff job.

you can find the tutorial here : 

http://www.miniend.com/ftopict-5165.html

in french, I'm sorry, but you can translate it with google for example. the pictures explains a lot.

the only problem with this technic is that the track stills "greasy" quite a long time...and the odor stinks.

but it's eficient : now, time to time, I just pass some windex with a soft clothe on the track, then run a magnet car on the track 2 or 3 turns, and that 's it ! 


my track is in my cellar, so there is dust, humidity, etc...but the track stills working GREAT since I did that (february 2009).


WARNING : NO WARRANTY OF RESULT, it's just for information purpose. I don't want to be responsible if you ruin your track  


Try it on a piece of track to see if that technic is good for you, for example.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Remember it's not just the top of the rails you need to clean, but you have to get the end connectors clean as well, otherwise the power connections between pieces will be garbage.

I'm going to assume you have original Aurora track, whether L&J or AFX. You're going to have to take a dremel with a tiny stone wheel and touch it to all the end connectors. It's boring, laborous work but does go quickly.

For the rail surface itself, I just used very fine sandpaper and then cleaned the track with alcohol. It would take a really long time of rubbing for you to wear down the rails using fine sandpaper.

I never applied anything to the surface after cleaning, so I defer to others on that point.

As someone pointed out, if the track is really bad, maybe you should think of selling it to someone who wants that old track and start over.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a ton of Aurora L&J track, and do the same. Fine sand paper (use the automotive grade wet or dry minimum 800 grit) and if you're worried about the track finish wrap it around a block of 2X4. It will be a messy job, so wear junk clothes!!! Then as Joe pointed out, with a dremel clean up the ends of the rails. I use a wire wheel myself, but a stone will work too. Use caution as to which way the wheel is spinning so it doesn't catch the end of the rail, and wear safety glasses!!! I usually stack up 10 of the same type track and zip up a row of rails one after another, then do the same oriented rail for the other lane. Then I flip the stack of track over and do the other two rail ends. Flip the stack around and do the other end. Remember, only the tops of the rails and the ends do anything. Also, use caution you don't burn the plastic around the tabs. Plastic is way softer than steel!! LOL If you use the wire brush, remember it's the tips that do the work!! 

Next step, I soak up a paper towel with WD-40 and start wiping down each piece of track. By the time you get 20 or 30 pieces done, go back over the first ones with a clean paper towel. This may need to be repeated a few times depending on how dirty the track is. You'll end up with a pile of nice shiny track that looks like new. The track will be slick for about a day, but the remaining WD-40 will soak into the plastic and then the surface will be great! Don't sweat it if you scuff up the surface a little. The WD-40 will bring it back unless you gouge it bad. 

I have found if the track gets used every day or so it'll be good to go with a light dusting. Beyond that, the process may need to be repeated.. Best of luck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cjmitch (Nov 9, 2009)

How about Tarn-x


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I have a ton of Aurora L&J track, and do the same. Fine sand paper (use the automotive grade wet or dry minimum 800 grit) and if you're worried about the track finish wrap it around a block of 2X4. It will be a messy job, so wear junk clothes!!! Then as Joe pointed out, with a dremel clean up the ends of the rails. I use a wire wheel myself, but a stone will work too. Use caution as to which way the wheel is spinning so it doesn't catch the end of the rail, and wear safety glasses!!! I usually stack up 10 of the same type track and zip up a row of rails one after another, then do the same oriented rail for the other lane. Then I flip the stack of track over and do the other two rail ends. Flip the stack around and do the other end. Remember, only the tops of the rails and the ends do anything. Also, use caution you don't burn the plastic around the tabs. Plastic is way softer than steel!! LOL If you use the wire brush, remember it's the tips that do the work!!
> 
> Next step, I soak up a paper towel with WD-40 and start wiping down each piece of track. By the time you get 20 or 30 pieces done, go back over the first ones with a clean paper towel. This may need to be repeated a few times depending on how dirty the track is. You'll end up with a pile of nice shiny track that looks like new. The track will be slick for about a day, but the remaining WD-40 will soak into the plastic and then the surface will be great! Don't sweat it if you scuff up the surface a little. The WD-40 will bring it back unless you gouge it bad.
> 
> I have found if the track gets used every day or so it'll be good to go with a light dusting. Beyond that, the process may need to be repeated.. Best of luck!! :thumbsup:


Great tute Joe!

I'll add a bit. Depending on the severety of the compost. I drag a razor blade or putty knife over the rails before the sand paper treatment. A stone hone works too. This knocks the big turds off so yer paper can go to work. I then wrap the paper around the stone. It's important to concentrate, take yer time, and stay straight on the rails so ya dont garge up the track surface.


----------



## alpineracer8 (Feb 9, 2009)

Guys:

Thanks so much for the suggestions!! I really appreciate it and am now ready to tackle the project. 

A couple of you guys suggested using new track. Actually, when I build my "dream track," I do intend to use new pieces. However, this track is just a two-lane play-around or test-track, if you will, and it is built with all Aurora L&J track.

The dream track is going to be a monster four-lane circuit with complete landscaping based on a real race track, circa mid-60's. I had a landscaped two-lane back in the 70's when I was growing up and I had some of the best times of my young life racing on that track. I still have all my cars (AFX and T-Jet) and have added to my T-Jet car collection since then. 

Slot car racing really had an affect on my life and interests. In fact, it got me involved in real-life road racing to some extent. I am currently vintage racing a 1960 Sunbeam Alpine and I credit my involvement with slot cars for my interest in real racing. One of these days, I hope to be able to post a picture of my new dream track on this list. If there are any slot car enthusiasts on this list from the Oklahoma City area, I'd love to hear from you!!!

Thanks again for the help,
Andy Walker
Edmond, OK


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice to hear yer back into things....*

Hey there Andy... Your plans are exciting to say the least and welcome aboard. However... I'm glad we caught you while we did.... Whew!!.... It's 2009 going on 2010!! .... Yer gonna need all new cars now. You gotta get with the times man!!... To remedy this I think you'd better send us all of your old ones and we'll dispose of them in an environmentally responsible manner. You simply cannot be too careful these days.  nd


----------

